# dropped/error packet counts



## blumstng (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm fairly new to FreeBSD but I'm looking for some data on packet loss.  In Linux, if you just want basic counts, you can run an *ifconfig* and it gives you:


```
RX packets:44161 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:30295 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
```

Is there some way to get the errors and dropped packet counts for a given interface in FreeBSD, similar to those in *ifconfig* in Linux?


----------



## phoenix (Jun 22, 2011)

netstat(1)


----------



## blumstng (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks, I found the combination of options I need for now.

`$ netstat -idb -I <interface>`


----------

